# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Hardnekkige pukkel

## ddaniell

Heey

Ik heb al ongeveer een halfjaar een pukkel precies midden op mijn neus.. Ik voel me hierdoor ontzettend onzeker en doe alles om hem weg te krijgen maar niks werkt.. er komen juist alleen maaar meer!
Allemaal middeltjes gebruik etc , ik heb zelfs een keer met een naaldje een klein gaatje erin gemaakt om zo al het spul wat erin zit eruit te halen.. De pukkel werd daardoor aanzienlijk kleiner maar binnen 2 dagen was ie alweer op zijn orginele grote weer terug
Ik wil gewoon niet mijn hele leven onzeker zijn dus weet iemand hier nog een oplossing voor zulke lastige puisten??

Groeten

----------


## Nikky278

Je zou een keer naar een schoonheidsspecialist kunnen gaan, misschien dat die er raad mee weet... Het zou een versteende mee-eter kunnen zijn, dat wordt ook een puist-achtige bult.

Xx

----------

